# 2013 door lock problem



## Frango100 (Jun 18, 2015)

My 2013 has a problem with the passengers door lock. When starting to drive, many times it will not go to lock. In that case it normally also won´t do it manually. Pushing unlock/lock several times will make it lock eventually.
Also when locking the doors from the outside, many times the red led will stay on steady, indicating a lock problem, and the passengers door is not locked. To me it seems to be a problem with the door lock motor itself. Is there any remedy, not being to replace the whole unit?
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

Since door lock issues are not a common issue around here, it's highly unlikely you'll find anyone with DIY remedies. Especially since you don't know what exactly the problem is. What you described sounded to me like a stuck motor. However, its best you bring your car to a workshop workshop for a diagnosis. They'll be able to tell you what your options are.


----------



## Otto_2016 (Dec 11, 2016)

sedelstein said:


> Since door lock issues are not a common issue around here, it's highly unlikely you'll find anyone with DIY remedies. Especially since you don't know what exactly the problem is. What you described sounded to me like a stuck motor. However, its best you bring your car to a workshop workshop for a diagnosis. They'll be able to tell you what your options are.


If you have a RossTech VCD and the latching system is faulty, it'll give you a code regarding intermittent signal from the mechanism. I just had my drivers door latch replaced because the Kessy system was saying there was a key in the car, but not latching the drivers side door.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frango100 (Jun 18, 2015)

I had the Beetle in for a service check and they said they had a look into it. According them the problem is with the door lock mechanism. Maybe on here there are no big problems with the door locks, but some googling showed that the VW door locks are a bit problematic. On previous years, the lock mechanism could be taken apart, but not anymore on the Beettle, its a completely sealed unit. I took it out today, but nothing that can be done to it.
So i will have to order a new lock mechanism now.


----------



## sedelstein (Jul 13, 2017)

Frango100 said:


> I had the Beetle in for a service check and they said they had a look into it. According them the problem is with the door lock mechanism. Maybe on here there are no big problems with the door locks, but some googling showed that the VW door locks are a bit problematic. On previous years, the lock mechanism could be taken apart, but not anymore on the Beettle, its a completely sealed unit. I took it out today, but nothing that can be done to it.
> So i will have to order a new lock mechanism now.


Hopefully it gets fixed and stays fixed for good. On the plus side, door locks aren't an issue on the mk5 and up.


----------



## mrbill3322 (Feb 1, 2007)

*price*



Otto_2016 said:


> If you have a RossTech VCD and the latching system is faulty, it'll give you a code regarding intermittent signal from the mechanism. I just had my drivers door latch replaced because the Kessy system was saying there was a key in the car, but not latching the drivers side door.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Would you tell me how much did it cost you to change the lock mechanism?


----------

